# Help upgrading to 6.4 I have telnet,tivoweb access



## tibo

I am definately getting old, I have not accessed my dvr 80 since 2006...  I tried for a week to get in using win 7 with no luck, so dug up an old laptop with winxp and was able to get access. I have tivoweb 1.3 working, and can telnet in using :
telnet -t vt100 ipaddy...  but now I am stumped... I have slicer and 6.4a slices in a zip file and did a 
echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
results are 6.2 slices there, but no 6.4 so I need to move them up to the tivo with the slicer software... memory not what it used to and 6 years gone by... I am
drawing a blank... I have the peices... just not sure what to do next... 

ok... alzheimers got the best of me... I bought the slicer and ftp'd it up to var/tmp as suggested... when I run... it fails to download the 6.4a slices... ok... I have them... I ftp'd into same directory...no go... what directory should my slices be in... I have 6.2 and 6.2a updates on the box through "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh" but what directory should I put my 6.4a slices so I can use the slicer??

I have read posts for days... and am a little confused on what to do next... any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 55tbird

tibo said:


> I am definately getting old, I have not accessed my dvr 80 since 2006...  I tried for a week to get in using win 7 with no luck, so dug up an old laptop with winxp and was able to get access. I have tivoweb 1.3 working, and can telnet in using :
> telnet -t vt100 ipaddy...  but now I am stumped... I have slicer and 6.4a slices in a zip file and did a
> echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> results are 6.2 slices there, but no 6.4 so I need to move them up to the tivo with the slicer software... memory not what it used to and 6 years gone by... I am
> drawing a blank... I have the peices... just not sure what to do next...
> 
> ok... alzheimers got the best of me... I bought the slicer and ftp'd it up to var/tmp as suggested... when I run... it fails to download the 6.4a slices... ok... I have them... I ftp'd into same directory...no go... what directory should my slices be in... I have 6.2 and 6.2a updates on the box through "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh" but what directory should I put my 6.4a slices so I can use the slicer??
> 
> I have read posts for days... and am a little confused on what to do next... any help would be appreciated.


If you have "var/packages" in your DTivo search for the wget code from dvrupgr...com.......
check for your service id and use it in the code. After doing that verify that you have the "getslice" in packages. Then run that file, it'll take 10 min or so but 6.4a will finally showup when you use the echo command sequence you previously mentioned. Then run the slicer. 
All of this should happen "if" your Tivo can connect to the Internet. GL


----------



## tibo

Thanks 55tbird, here is where I am at

I bought slicer 1.9 I think is the newest&#8230;. followed instructions and hit an error

./slicer: /var/packages/update1: Permission denied

There are no 6.4a-01-2-321 slices on your Tivo, exiting

I thought slicer was to auto download&#8230; but to be sure

I've tried to get the 6.4a slice by using the following;

wget -O /var/packages/getslice http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/getslice-6.4a-01-2-321

but I keep getting the telnet response;

wget:www.dvrupgrade.com: host name lookup failure

echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

that I currently only have the 6.2a version. so in my frustration and lacking a support response from dvrupgrade

I put 
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/getslice-6.4a-01-2-321 
in winexplorer and downloaded getslice direct and ftp'd to /var/packages
I then went 
cd /var/packages
./getslice but I think it should be "sh ./getslice"

I am missing something.... but damn if I can put my finger on it...

as an alternative, I downloaded direct... http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/6.4a-01-2-321.slices.tgz
and Ftp'd to /var, I tried 
gzip -d /var/6.4a-01-2-321.slices.gz
and 
dbload /var/6.4a-01-2-321 (not sure if it was supposed to include 321.slices or 321.slices.gz)
but that kicked an error in tvbusy box line 26 (which when I looked up a few posts said it was because I was still zipped.
so I unzipped everything with winrar... and then ftp'd up to /var/
and tried dbload again... no error, but then no 6.4a when I rebooted and
echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
still shows only 6.2 and all of the different versions of 6.2a.

I appreciate any criticism and instructions in my thoughts and process.... hehehe, after six years and not needed to do anything with my box... I see I have forgotten a lot... thanks in advance to any and all


----------



## 55tbird

tibo said:


> Thanks 55tbird, here is where I am at
> 
> I bought slicer 1.9 I think is the newest. followed instructions and hit an error
> 
> ./slicer: /var/packages/update1: Permission denied
> 
> There are no 6.4a-01-2-321 slices on your Tivo, exiting
> 
> I thought slicer was to auto download but to be sure
> 
> I've tried to get the 6.4a slice by using the following;
> 
> wget -O /var/packages/getslice http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/getslice-6.4a-01-2-321
> 
> but I keep getting the telnet response;
> 
> wget:www.dvrupgrade.com: host name lookup failure
> 
> From my experience your Tivo is NOT communicating with the internet, you probably have a good home network though. You might search Dvrupgra...com for this issue, there is a file download that should correct any connecting issues.
> 
> If I were you I would try it this way, it worked on 2 of my 5 units (that had the internet issue), the others got 6.4a SW w/no issues.
> 
> echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> 
> that I currently only have the 6.2a version. so in my frustration and lacking a support response from dvrupgrade
> 
> I put
> http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/getslice-6.4a-01-2-321
> in winexplorer and downloaded getslice direct and ftp'd to /var/packages
> I then went
> cd /var/packages
> ./getslice but I think it should be "sh ./getslice"
> 
> Try something like "sh getslice.sh"
> 
> I am missing something.... but damn if I can put my finger on it...
> 
> as an alternative, I downloaded direct... http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/6.4a-01-2-321.slices.tgz
> and Ftp'd to /var, I tried
> gzip -d /var/6.4a-01-2-321.slices.gz
> and
> dbload /var/6.4a-01-2-321 (not sure if it was supposed to include 321.slices or 321.slices.gz)
> but that kicked an error in tvbusy box line 26 (which when I looked up a few posts said it was because I was still zipped.
> so I unzipped everything with winrar... and then ftp'd up to /var/
> and tried dbload again... no error, but then no 6.4a when I rebooted and
> echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> still shows only 6.2 and all of the different versions of 6.2a.
> 
> I appreciate any criticism and instructions in my thoughts and process.... hehehe, after six years and not needed to do anything with my box... I see I have forgotten a lot... thanks in advance to any and all


.


----------



## zorro255

> Steps I took.
> 
> 1. Running 6.2a I install MFS_FTP in /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp (been running for years actually)
> 2. Backed up All my shows to the computer using MFS_FTP using a FTP client
> a.MFT_FTP is key for Movieloader. So get it running in 6.2a first.
> b.If your new to MFS_FTP transfer the TMF files ONLY.
> 3. Move your MFS_FTP folder to your computer for easy reinstalling or make the folder a .tar file. (You will thank yourself later)
> 4. Image the Tivo with cake. (one TiVo got a harddrive size increase.)
> 5. "Cleared and Deleted every thing"
> a. They say it is not needed but does no harm (you choose)
> 6. Follow the on screen instructions for the Satellite.
> 7. Follow the on screen instructions for the Phone
> 8. Force a Call in then reboot.
> 
> Up to now it is an unhacked Tivo
> 
> Now for the Zipper.
> 
> 1. Grab a Superpatch that will work with 6.4a from the other site.
> 2. Rip the drive out again.
> 3. Zipper it up
> 4. Install the drive
> 5. Rebooted twice like normal
> 6. Run tweak. DO NOT REBOOT.
> 7. DO NOT REBOOT The next steps might be issues that should go on the Zippers and rbautch threads.
> I am making a note hear for those who have not upgraded and want to quickly get MRV function and locals back. Sometimes TiVo reboots during acquiring signal after running tweak. My solution is simple.
> 
> 8. Edit the etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> a.I ftp it to my computer and ftp it back for the first time install. After this I use Hackman
> 9. Find were it says sleep 30 change to sleep 90 this is long but it should work.
> 10. Also add another sleep 90 before starting TivoWeb if installed
> 11. Also make sure the "export HOSTNAME" does not include special characters like # or '. If it does comment the "export HOSTNAME" out or change the name
> 12. mount -o remount,rw /
> 13. FTP rc.sysinit.author back
> 14. Reboot.
> 
> (If you already rebooted before editing the author file. Just wait till the Acquiring signal comes up then QUICKLY go to "Read Messages and Settings"->"Settings"->"Satellite"->"Repeat Guided setup" QUICKLY get to the confirming setup screen then wait a few minutes after this screen is done. Letting rc.sysinit.author finish. Then finish acquiring signal step. Finally make the right changes and reboot)
> 
> 15. Now install MFS_FTP and have it start automatically after the (2) 90 second sleeps by adding /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl & to the end of the etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> 16. (Optional) add echo 'Done' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null to the end of etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author and it just lets you know on the TV screen that the tivo is up and running.
> 17. Enable HME under "Music, Photos, & More"
> 18. Verify MFS_FTP is running then start Movieloader on your computer
> a. It might take 1 minute longer after MFS_FTP is started to get all the way up and running.
> 19. Your MovieLoader.properties file should look something like this
> Tivo1=ftp://0.0.0.0:3105/tmf/
> Tivo2=ftp://0.0.0.0:3105/tmf/
> Computer=C: \TivoBackupVideos\


Copied from http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=485486&page=12


----------



## sk33t3r

superpatch_6.4a_crashHD.tcl is the superpatch you used with 64a?

wget:www.dvrupgrade.com: host name lookup failure

Its more than likely a dns issue, what do you get when you try a ping dvrupgrade.com?

If host name lookup failure is the error, then you DNS needs to be corrected, to fix thist do the following

cd /etc ENTER

either use JOE or vi to edit resolv.conf
add the following

nameserver 8.8.8.8 (yes most docs say to put 4.2.2.2 but google has free dns as well at 8.8.8.8.)

save and exit NO REBOOT NEEDED (windows would require a reboot)
now try ping dvtupgrade.com

if this works then run your wget -O /var/packages/getslice http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/u...-6.4a-01-2-321

If editing in VI use this for editing help


----------



## tibo

wow... thanks guys... I will try working on this again tonight... my first step is to solve the internet which is strongly plausible given that I am sure I have changed routers atleast twice during the past 6 years... and I am sure all of the settings have changed.

will advise... and thanks again for your input and guidance... much appreciated


----------



## tibo

well just thought I would provide an update... and say thanks to all.... I finally got it working, once I had internet communication: 
wget:www.dvrupgrade.com: host name lookup failure was no internet connection
so I went to internet explorer and typed in 192.168.1.100 to access the tivo web and clicked on net config tab.... reset network settings to match the ipconfi /all (my gateway had changed) reboot and full communication...

echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh 
no slices so

I ftp'd slicer into /var/tmp and went 
cd /var/tmp
./slicer 6.4a-01-2-151 -d (this -d is used only if you DO NOT already have the slices, I did not and only learned afterwords that slicer will download)
and the slicer executed and then stopped and told me I did not have slices....

so off to get slices
wget -O /var/packages/getslice http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/getslice-6.4a-01-2-321
then
cd /var/packages
sh ./getslice
I got a download successfull and unpacking archive...... this takes a while... 30 min and when complete and confimed that 6.4a is there

./slicer 6.4a-01-2-321

and it errored telling me no slices... $^%@@ fine... so let me try the shortcut
./slicer 6.4a-01-2-321... off we go again... download unpacking...and installing all in one, then I remembered that I read of a consolidation of slices for 6.4a... quick search of this forum... and yes 121/321 are the same... so I should of used ./slicer 6.4a-01-2-121 as that is the consolidated slice

but slices are installed.... and I am waiting for the locals to come back, but I did have a few questions:
1)slice asked if I want usb drives and hacks copied, I said yes but it gave me a remider to copy any additional hacks I wanted and specifically reminded me to run /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh ???
2)am supposed to rerun zipper ? 
3)and because I use fakecall... I read that it might not work and I should copy alphawolfs updated or old fakecall from DDB to busybox...

again thanks alot guys...


----------



## 55tbird

I have got the locals back after doing the "slicer routine w/ptvupgr...com" but I no longer have the networking options under the phone setup. 

It can connect to the internet as it was able to run "tweak.sh" without any issues but it doesn't show the ip or mac addresses and it doesn't give the "edit phone or network settings" option.

Is this a normal part of the slicer routine? 

Surely there must be a better way to restore this without pulling the drive and rerunning ptvnet cd. 

I've been searching various forums but haven't been able to find anything on this issue.

Memories... it seems like it's on tip of my .... if you don't use it you lose it..... damnnn...it...


----------



## tibo

Now after all this I am no expert, 

still missing channel 4 NBC after 24 hours... so trying to delete programming and todo list to see how that works, but if you have zipper then it installed tivowebplus which I think allows you to change your network info and slicer did not ask me any of that info either, it only asked if I wanted to copy my usb drivers and hacks folder


----------



## sk33t3r

try this before your clear and delete even after I did a clear and delete I had to reauthorize my receiver

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/login/login.jsp?_requestid=1058040

Slicer wont ask for network info, slicer just applies the patches from 6.* to 6.4a your network IP and DNS settings are in

/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author


----------



## 55tbird

sk33t3r said:


> try this before your clear and delete even after I did a clear and delete I had to reauthorize my receiver
> 
> https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/login/login.jsp?_requestid=1058040
> 
> Slicer wont ask for network info, slicer just applies the patches from 6.* to 6.4a your network IP and DNS settings are in
> 
> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author


Is your answer directed at "tibo" or generically towards both of us? I realize that "at" this moment I "do" have internet capability but it doesn't address my chief concern.....



55tbird said:


> .....it doesn't show the ip or mac addresses and it doesn't give the "edit phone or network settings" option.
> 
> Is this a normal part of the slicer routine?
> 
> Surely there must be a better way to restore this without pulling the drive and rerunning ptvnet cd.
> 
> I've been searching various forums but haven't been able to find anything on this issue.


All that I want to achieve is the restoration of "how" the phone option used to appear, ie, being able to make changes directly @ the Tivo using the remote control. Surely there has to be something that needs to be enabled or edited, especially since the original Ptvnet files should all still be there.


----------



## tibo

well the clear programming info and todo list, kept my programs, but deleted my season passes and brought back all of the networks, including the missing channel 4... 
"NOTE: 320gb hard drive took 4 hours"

so now I will re-run the zipper sh tweak.sh and if fakecall does not work, I will have to go get alphawolfs fakecall from DDB, but so far, so good... there is a lot of errors I made, but almost all of them were just a lack of memory and crap I had forgot... 

still not there, the sh tweak.sh recognizes a previous install and when I hit Y, it exits, so there is an issue with zipper that I will have to resolve, the only reason my box is hacked is so it does not call home.... so I really dont know how the phone option works 55tbird, but will let you know if I find out.

thanks for all the help guys...

UPDATE: slight issue with the zipper and 6.4a, I had to run the unistall first and then the tweaks... I also had to disable the crlf in my command prompt being that it was win xp... and as a side note... all my season passes appeared today, so I did not have to recreate after a clear programming and todo list... ... now will wait a day or too to see if fakecall works or if I have to ftp over the one from DDB's alpha's tivotools zip file


----------



## zorro255

sk33t3r said:


> superpatch_6.4a_crashHD.tcl is the superpatch you used with 64a?


Yes, but you can also use superpatch-1.2to1.15.diff.txt patch which has superpatch_6.4a_crashHD.tcl in it.


----------



## sk33t3r

damn standby is gone after I ran tweak. I tried the advanced and non advanced, i tried modify menus and dont modify menus and standby disappears either way this was before I patched superpatch

PS this is after a fresh install of 6.4a, not a slicer install


----------



## tibo

sk33t3r said:


> damn standby is gone after I ran tweak. I tried the advanced and non advanced, i tried modify menus and dont modify menus and standby disappears either way this was before I patched superpatch
> 
> PS this is after a fresh install of 6.4a, not a slicer install


check the other menus, when I re-ran tweak, it gave me the option to move it to the top of the main menu or leave it on messages and settings...


----------



## sk33t3r

GONE GONE GONE

Superpatch67Standby.tcl +tcs
Current Software Version: 6.4a-01-2-151
Adding Standby in TiVo (DIRECTV) Central
Searching for ui/TivoCentral/TivoCentralDocument.brf
Error: Failed to find ui/TivoCentral/TivoCentralDocument.brf

Before I ran tweak standby was on the TCS, so in tweak i said dont move, it didnt move it it deleted it.


----------



## zorro255

sk33t3r said:


> GONE GONE GONE
> 
> Superpatch67Standby.tcl +tcs
> Current Software Version: 6.4a-01-2-151
> Adding Standby in TiVo (DIRECTV) Central
> Searching for ui/TivoCentral/TivoCentralDocument.brf
> Error: Failed to find ui/TivoCentral/TivoCentralDocument.brf
> 
> Before I ran tweak standby was on the TCS, so in tweak i said dont move, it didnt move it it deleted it.


Your running the wrong Standby.tcl. You need to start running 6.4a items not 6.2a. Run Superpatch67Standby-6.4a.tcl.
Run each menu item one at a time (ignore the errors) then reboot.

FYI: The bufferhack for 6.4a is bufferhack11j.tcl


----------



## sk33t3r

tweak is what runs that superpatch so once its ran i have to start over.


----------



## zorro255

sk33t3r said:


> tweak is what runs that superpatch so once its ran i have to start over.


You don't need to rerun tweak to run Superpatch67Standby-6.4a.tcl. Just ftp it over to /hacks and run it.

Tweak is just a script that runs another script that runs alot of patches.


----------



## sk33t3r

After a fresh install, I ran tweak for all hacks and this in turn removes standby,


----------



## zorro255

You still need to run Superpatch67Standby-6.4a.tcl after running tweak. The Superpatch67Standby.tcl in tweak should not do anything because it checks what version you&#8217;re running and 6.4a is not supported.


----------



## zorro255

Code:


Superpatch67Standby-6.4a.tcl +mnp
Superpatch67Standby-6.4a.tcl +tcs
Superpatch67Standby-6.4a.tcl mss
Superpatch67Standby-6.4a.tcl sbt

As long as you run them one at a time you might get some error messages but they still work. Just remember you must reboot for them to take affect.


----------



## sk33t3r

zorro255 said:


> You still need to run Superpatch67Standby-6.4a.tcl after running tweak. The Superpatch67Standby.tcl in tweak should not do anything because it checks what version you're running and 6.4a is not supported.


Superpatch taht is included with tweak
Do you want to customize your Tivo menus? [y/n]: y
Do you want to move the "Standby" item to the main menu? [y/n]: y
Do you want to remove the "Music & Photos" item from the main menu? [y/n]: y

Screw it all I really want is the 30 second skip to be perm and twp, for taht I really dont need tweak


----------



## zorro255

sk33t3r said:


> Superpatch taht is included with tweak
> Do you want to customize your Tivo menus? [y/n]: y
> Do you want to move the "Standby" item to the main menu? [y/n]: y
> Do you want to remove the "Music & Photos" item from the main menu? [y/n]: y
> 
> Screw it all I really want is the 30 second skip to be perm and twp, for taht I really dont need tweak





zorro255 said:


> You still need to run Superpatch67Standby-6.4a.tcl after running tweak. The Superpatch67Standby.tcl in tweak should not do anything because it checks what version youre running and 6.4a is not supported.


Download and run Superpatch67Standby-6.4a.tcl outside of tweak after doing a reboot. This will get you "Standby" back.


----------



## bigjess

zorro255 said:


> Go for the cake if your still having trouble
> Quote:
> Steps I took.
> 
> 1. Running 6.2a I install MFS_FTP in /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp (been running for years actually)
> 2. Backed up All my shows to the computer using MFS_FTP using a FTP client
> a.MFT_FTP is key for Movieloader. So get it running in 6.2a first.
> b.If your new to MFS_FTP transfer the TMF files ONLY.
> 3. Move your MFS_FTP folder to your computer for easy reinstalling or make the folder a .tar file. (You will thank yourself later)
> 4. Image the Tivo with cake. (one TiVo got a harddrive size increase.)
> 5. Cleared and Deleted every thing
> a. They is say it not needed but does no harm (you choose)
> 6. Follow the on screen instructions for the Satellite.
> 7. Follow the on screen instructions for the Phone
> 8. Force a Call in then reboot.
> 
> Up to now it is an unhacked Tivo
> 
> Now for the Zipper.
> 
> 1. Grab a Superpatch that will work with 6.4a from the other site.
> 2. Rip the drive out again.
> 3. Zipper it up
> 4. Install the drive
> 5. Rebooted twice like normal
> 6. Run tweak. DO NOT REBOOT.
> 7. DO NOT REBOOT The next steps might be issues that should go on the Zippers and rbautch threads.
> I am making a note hear for those who have not upgraded and want to quickly get MRV function and locals back. Sometimes TiVo reboots during acquiring signal after running tweak. My solution is simple.
> 
> 8. Edit the etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> a.I ftp it to my computer and ftp it back for the first time install. After this I use Hackman
> 9. Find were it says sleep 30 change to sleep 90 this is long but it should work.
> 10. Also add another sleep 90 before starting TivoWeb if installed
> 11. Also make sure the export HOSTNAME does not include special characters like # or . If it does comment the export HOSTNAME out or change the name
> 12. mount -o remount,rw /
> 13. FTP rc.sysinit.author back
> 14. Reboot.
> 
> (If you already rebooted before editing the author file. Just wait till the Acquiring signal comes up then QUICKLY go to Read Messages and Settings->Settings->Satellite->Repeat Guided setup QUICKLY get to the confirming setup screen then wait a few minutes after this screen is done. Letting rc.sysinit.author finish. Then finish acquiring signal step. Finally make the right changes and reboot)
> 
> 15. Now install MFS_FTP and have it start automatically after the (2) 90 second sleeps by adding /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl & to the end of the etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> 16. (Optional) add echo 'Done' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null to the end of etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author and it just lets you know on the TV screen that the tivo is up and running.
> 17. Enable HME under Music, Photos, & More
> 18. Verify MFS_FTP is running then start Movieloader on your computer
> a. It might take 1 minute longer after MFS_FTP is started to get all the way up and running.
> 19. Your MovieLoader.properties file should look something like this
> Tivo1=ftp://0.0.0.0:3105/tmf/
> Tivo2=ftp://0.0.0.0:3105/tmf/
> Computer=C: \TivoBackupVideos\


zorro225, when you did this, and ran the enhancement script, did you install tivowebplus? is it stable?

I ask because of the nightmare I'm living: tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=488002

Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sk33t3r

zorro255 said:


> Download and run Superpatch67Standby-6.4a.tcl outside of tweak after doing a reboot. This will get you "Standby" back.


WOOHOO thank Zorro, finally standby is back!!!


----------



## zorro255

bigjess said:


> I ask because of the nightmare I'm living: tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=488002


I just used TivoWebPlus that came with the zipper then increased the sleep time to 90 and added the second sleep 90 before starting TivoWebPlus. This is all from a fresh install. Rebooted, Install Hackman, Rebooted, Install mfs_ftp, rebooted, var-symlink.sh, Rebooted. It is stable on all my tivo's. The reboots are extreme but it works.



Code:


#export HOSTNAME=Name
echo 'Sleep 90 for Web' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null
sleep 90
echo 'Start Web' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null
/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
echo 'Sleep 90 for crond' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null
sleep 90
echo 'Start crond' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null
/busybox/crond

<More code>

echo 'Done' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null


----------



## tibo

well so far so good, however fakecall.tcl failed so I went to the other place and downloaded tytools and extracted fakecall.tcl from there and ftp'd to /busybox
rebooted and will see if that works as suggested elsewher on this forum...

I am not sure if it was that simple or if I am missing something????


----------



## linrey

My HDVR2 was sent to be upgraded, and returned to me running 6.2a with networking and a bigger disk - many years ago. So all of this mumbo jumbo with 'cake' and 'zipper' is more than an old lady can handle.

An over-the-air update killed my locals, but after reading all of this, I'll just have to adapt to no local shows on my oldest DirecTivo. With all of this computer mastery on display, there's really no way to just "update" it over the internet to fix the locals? If there was such a service, I'd surely pay for it...

Sigh - I'm old now too, but not yet obsolete ;-)


----------



## tibo

well the other places fakecall did not work either... anyone have a solution to get fakecall working again with 6.4a and zippered drive??

Ok I checked the root file in /var/spool/cron/crontabs

# Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl

now I see it there, I transfered alphawolfs fakecall.tcl to the right place /busybox

and I also telneted into the tivo and;
cd /busybox
tivosh fakecall.tcl
it replied fakecall.tcl by alphawolf_hk
"Call in" status updated.

so hopefully it runs automatic now... as for the 30 second skip



sk33t3r said:


> Screw it all I really want is the 30 second skip to be perm and twp, for taht I really dont need tweak


I have telnet, tivowebplus 2.1b2... how do you make this feature permanent... I was looking for code to insert into the cron root file, but I would love to make this permanent


----------



## sk33t3r

tibo said:


> well so far so good, however fakecall.tcl failed so I went to the other place and downloaded tytools and extracted fakecall.tcl from there and ftp'd to /busybox
> rebooted and will see if that works as suggested elsewher on this forum...
> 
> I am not sure if it was that simple or if I am missing something????


Fake call really isnt needed anymore. Why are you concerned about it?


----------



## tibo

sk33t3r said:


> Fake call really isnt needed anymore. Why are you concerned about it?


as long as I dont get the NAG screen I am ok, but I did want to figure it out, I have a copy of alphawolfs fakecall.tcl in /busybox and one in /enhancenments
after I did tweak, it appears you need to copy over the fakecall.tcl and run
tivosh fakecall.tcl 
to get it going... NOW to find a way to make the 30 second skip permanent... still looking for a way to do that


----------



## zorro255

tibo said:


> NOW to find a way to make the 30 second skip permanent... still looking for a way to do that


Rerun tweak.sh and let it download rbautch automatically.
This will set 30 second skip to start automatically.

If your still having trouble make a new Zipper Disc and rip the drive out and rerun zipper and tweak.sh.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680


----------



## sk33t3r

linrey said:


> My HDVR2 was sent to be upgraded, and returned to me running 6.2a with networking and a bigger disk - many years ago. So all of this mumbo jumbo with 'cake' and 'zipper' is more than an old lady can handle.
> 
> An over-the-air update killed my locals, but after reading all of this, I'll just have to adapt to no local shows on my oldest DirecTivo. With all of this computer mastery on display, there's really no way to just "update" it over the internet to fix the locals? If there was such a service, I'd surely pay for it...
> 
> Sigh - I'm old now too, but not yet obsolete ;-)


It could be done via the internet but you would have to forward port 23 telnet access to the ip of your tivol


----------



## tibo

zorro255 said:


> Rerun tweak.sh and let it download rbautch automatically.
> This will set 30 second skip to start automatically.
> 
> If your still having trouble make a new Zipper Disc and rip the drive out and rerun zipper and tweak.sh.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680


Thanks Zorro, I hope to not have to rip the drive out, but when I upgraded from 6.2a to 6.4a I did re-run tweak and it downloaded rbautch then, but the 30 second skip and fakecall did not work, so I found the work around to get fakecall working on 6.4a, but I will re-re-run tweak again to see if it works... I thought there was a 30 second skip and a few other hacks that you could install over tivowebplus??


----------



## zorro255

tibo, was your upgrade from slicer or cake?


----------



## Hichhiker

tibo said:


> Thanks Zorro, I hope to not have to rip the drive out, but when I upgraded from 6.2a to 6.4a I did re-run tweak and it downloaded rbautch then, but the 30 second skip and fakecall did not work, so I found the work around to get fakecall working on 6.4a, but I will re-re-run tweak again to see if it works... I thought there was a 30 second skip and a few other hacks that you could install over tivowebplus??


You need to find superpatch that specifically works for 6.4a - and run that - it will add the 30 sec skip and disable encryption. I bet the superpatch that is with your zipper disk is wrong version.

HTH

-HH


----------



## tibo

My upgrade was via slicer and I will try the super patch for 6.4a, i was looking at Hackman hack manager, but will FTP super patch and run, thanks guys


----------



## bigjess

zorro255 said:


> I just used TivoWebPlus that came with the zipper then increased the sleep time to 90 and added the second sleep 90 before starting TivoWebPlus. This is all from a fresh install. Rebooted, Install Hackman, Rebooted, Install mfs_ftp, rebooted, var-symlink.sh, Rebooted. It is stable on all my tivo's. The reboots are extreme but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #export HOSTNAME=Name
> echo 'Sleep 90 for Web' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null
> sleep 90
> echo 'Start Web' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null
> /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb
> 
> #############################################
> # start crond after waiting 30 seconds
> echo 'Sleep 90 for crond' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null
> sleep 90
> echo 'Start crond' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null
> /busybox/crond
> 
> <More code>
> 
> echo 'Done' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null


Thanks for the info Zorro225. I've tried all of this and well if your following my other thread, it still crashes and burns after a few days.

Two questions for you if I may:
1- what hardware (tivo's) are you using?
2- are you doing anything other than these hacks you list (bufferhack, etc.)?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## zorro255

Bigjess, it sounds like you might have a bad hard drive. Get a new hard drive and try that. My tivo's are HDVR2 and SD-DVR, fyi.

If you have drivermonitor installed from the zipper run it and see the results.


Code:


/enhancements/drivemonitor.sh


----------



## bigjess

zorro255 said:


> I just used TivoWebPlus that came with the zipper then increased the sleep time to 90 and added the second sleep 90 before starting TivoWebPlus. This is all from a fresh install. Rebooted, Install Hackman, Rebooted, Install mfs_ftp, rebooted, var-symlink.sh, Rebooted. It is stable on all my tivo's. The reboots are extreme but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #export HOSTNAME=Name
> echo 'Sleep 90 for Web' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null
> sleep 90
> echo 'Start Web' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null
> /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb
> 
> #############################################
> # start crond after waiting 30 seconds
> echo 'Sleep 90 for crond' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null
> sleep 90
> echo 'Start crond' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null
> /busybox/crond
> 
> <More code>
> 
> echo 'Done' | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd -d3 &>/dev/null





zorro255 said:


> Bigjess, it sounds like you might have a bad hard drive. Get a new hard drive and try that. My tivo's are HDVR2 and SD-DVR, fyi.
> 
> If you have drivermonitor installed from the zipper run it and see the results.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /enhancements/drivemonitor.sh


Zorro225-
Sorry, I should have mentioned I thought of that and checked it too. Drivemonitor says it's ok, SMART status is good, and I even ran spinrite on it while I had it out and it too said it's ok.

I'm pretty sure it's just the box being a SDDVR40. You mind saying what your boxes are? I'm in the mindset now of I need different hardware.

And did you bufferhack? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hichhiker

zorro255 said:


> Bigjess, it sounds like you might have a bad hard drive. Get a new hard drive and try that. My tivo's are HDVR2 and SD-DVR, fyi.
> 
> If you have drivermonitor installed from the zipper run it and see the results.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /enhancements/drivemonitor.sh


Zorro, this is a good thing to check, but in my case two of three boxes exhibited similar behavior with 6.4a and the drives were fine (first thing I checked)

BTW, a failing power supply will sometimes look EXACTLY like a drive failure. A while back I went through 3 drives on one of my tivos before I realized it was a power supply. If you want to check, get an external power supply for IDE disks (comes with many IDE to USB adaptors) and run the drive off of that. If your problems go away, your power supply is dying. Luckily there are plenty of cheap S2 DTivos to buy for parts.

But either way, you will see drive errors in your logs - which was not happening in my case. I suspect there is some issue with 6.4a and MFS upgraded via certain versions of mfs tools. Similar issue happened to some people upgrading standalones to 7.something - and it only hit people who used PTV instantcake originally with a large drive.

-HH


----------



## zorro255

I was going to suggest the power supply next just that a new hard drive is easier to check and install. 

Other then installing a clean version of 6.4a from instantcake after swapping the power supply I cannot guess what&#8217;s wrong. Check the power supply first before you give up on the unite. Odds are good it's a dying power supply if the hd is good.

fyi, I have bufferhack running and the tivo's are sd-dvr40&#8217;s.


----------



## bigjess

zorro255 said:


> I was going to suggest the power supply next just that a new hard drive is easier to check and install.
> 
> Other then installing a clean version of 6.4a from instantcake after swapping the power supply I cannot guess whats wrong. Check the power supply first before you give up on the unite. Odds are good it's a dying power supply if the hd is good.
> 
> fyi, I have bufferhack running and the tivo's are sd-dvr40s.


this just further boggles my mind. yours are running fine, i've done the exact same hacks with the same software and after a few days after it does some recordings it just goes to pot.

i did suspect the power supply initially, but i looked at it, and there are no bulging capacitors, so i didn't think that would be it, especially since it was perfectly fine on 6.2a and all these problems started (and have been the same) on 6.4a but i'm willing to try anything, is there a specific test on the power supply other than swapping it?


----------



## zorro255

I had a tivo that ran fine then one day it just said &#8220;Welcome powering up&#8221; till I unplugged it. Power was going to the motherboard but not enough power was going to the hard drive. So the hard drive wouldn&#8217;t turn on. Or sometimes it would just show a blank screen after a while. For a test (or while your waiting for the new tivo power supply) plug the hard drive into a external power source while the external source is off. Plug the tivo unit in then turn on the power supply for the hard drive on. 

Also one of the SD-DVR40 power supplies went bad during the upgrade from 6.2a to 6.4a. I had just unplugged the power, then I wanted to check something and it won&#8217;t turn on. All I had done was unplug the power supplie while still running 6.2a and plugged it back in. No hacking, no instantcake. And the power supply just went out during the upgrades. I swapped the power supplies with another unite and all was good.


----------



## bigjess

zorro255 said:


> I had a tivo that ran fine then one day it just said Welcome powering up till I unplugged it. Power was going to the motherboard but not enough power was going to the hard drive. So the hard drive wouldnt turn on. Or sometimes it would just show a blank screen after a while. For a test (or while your waiting for the new tivo power supply) plug the hard drive into a external power source while the external source is off. Plug the tivo unit in then turn on the power supply for the hard drive on.
> 
> Also one of the SD-DVR40 power supplies went bad during the upgrade from 6.2a to 6.4a. I had just unplugged the power, then I wanted to check something and it wont turn on. All I had done was unplug the power supplie while still running 6.2a and plugged it back in. No hacking, no instantcake. And the power supply just went out during the upgrades. I swapped the power supplies with another unite and all was good.


That is maddening. Well, this gives me hope that it's the supply and not some other hack or screwy setting somewhere that is just messin with me to make my life h311. Supplies are being sold straight on ebay as tested, so I've ordered one. I'm going to rezipper the drive but wait for the power supply until I start it up again. If that doesn't do it, I am truly at a loss. I'll post back in a few days. As always, THANKS!


----------



## tibo

well that was difficult... I downloaded superpatch_6.4a_crashHD.tcl and had a hell of a time trying to ftp it over to tivo... only would let me put it in /var/hack , everything else just kept saying check permissions, but I couldt ftp any other file, but this one...
so after getting it to var/hack I ran the file 
./superpatch_6.4a_crashHD.tcl and it appears to have patched everythign I needed

thanks guys... I am thinking its time to upgrade to the new HD tivo, but is there any hacks or anything that can be done to enable features or customize the thr-22 yet?


----------



## zorro255

tibo said:


> ... check permissions, but I couldt ftp any other file, but this one...
> so after getting it to var/hack I ran the file


You need to mount your tivo as ReadWrite.


Code:


mount -o remount,rw /

or


Code:


rw


----------



## bigjess

bigjess said:


> That is maddening. Well, this gives me hope that it's the supply and not some other hack or screwy setting somewhere that is just messin with me to make my life h311. Supplies are being sold straight on ebay as tested, so I've ordered one. I'm going to rezipper the drive but wait for the power supply until I start it up again. If that doesn't do it, I am truly at a loss. I'll post back in a few days. As always, THANKS!


Well, I'm back. Wish I could say it worked. It hasn't. Got a new (used) power supply from ebay, very clean, threw it in with a reimaged drive via zipper (for the million'eth time) and crossed my fingers. The thing is rebooting like crazy now. Sometimes it makes it to a live picture and then reboots, sometimes it doesn't even make it that far. Totally at a loss. The drive checked out ok with the healthchecker, it's SMART status is ok, and Spinrite said it was a'ok.

So at this point, it's the box itself, the software, the hard drive, or the power supply. Ya, that narrows it down!  Trying to have a sense of humor on this but it's really not funny.

Is it possible to have just gotten another bad power supply? After I decided to replace the power supply, I actually stumbled on this post (deal database com/forum/showthread.php?64215-Tivo-HD-stuck-at-quot-Welcome!-Powering-up-quot&p=310659#post310659) and that was EXACTLY what mine was doing. So I figured new (working pull) power supply and I'm golden. However now it's worse. Rebootin and freezing like crazy. I should note that this new supply is really clean, no capacitors bulging, etc, but it's a working pull according to the seller, not tested with a oscilloscope/meter/etc. I don't have a spare box or HD to swap in to rule them out, otherwise I would. I don't have a external HD power supply, otherwise I'd have like to tried that idea to rule out the power supply. Time to waive the white flag?


----------



## zorro255

bigjess said:


> Well, I'm back.


Try just imagining the drive without any hacks so it is a clean non hacked TiVo. Let us know what happens.


----------



## bigjess

zorro255 said:


> Try just imagining the drive without any hacks so it is a clean non hacked TiVo. Let us know what happens.


So this is going to be one of my long winded posts. But I think I'm finally on to something. I had been toying with going back to 6.2a with all the hacks to determine for sure if it was the new software, or some part of the hardware. Well, I installed 6.2a last night via zipper as I had done years prior, found all the old hacks, reloaded, twp/buffer/mfs_ftp/etc!, and bingo, instant fix. Well instant stability. It went from the vicious reboot cycle since the new power supply to being able to watch tv and record. Now granted it's been less than 24 hours and I haven't loaded the new season passes (which on the old power supply would be when it would start the craziness) but it wasn't instantly rebooting and freezing like crazy which it started after the new power supply and reimaging 6.4a via zipper.

So all these problems are somehow related to 6.4a, but I still think the power supply may be playing a part.

Ok, now on to your suggestion Zorro225 about a clean nonhacked 6.4a. This was something else that I was going to do, do the actual instantcake install of 6.4a and then see if it's stable. Which is tonight's project. But here's where I think I may (hopefully) have found why 6.4a isn't working for me, but is working for you...on identical hardware. I reread this post of yours again:



zorro255 said:


> Steps I took.
> 
> 1. Running 6.2a I install MFS_FTP in /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp (been running for years actually)
> 2. Backed up All my shows to the computer using MFS_FTP using a FTP client
> a.MFT_FTP is key for Movieloader. So get it running in 6.2a first.
> b.If your new to MFS_FTP transfer the TMF files ONLY.
> 3. Move your MFS_FTP folder to your computer for easy reinstalling or make the folder a .tar file. (You will thank yourself later)
> *4. Image the Tivo with cake. (one TiVo got a harddrive size increase.)*
> 5. "Cleared and Deleted every thing"
> a. They say it is not needed but does no harm (you choose)
> 6. Follow the on screen instructions for the Satellite.
> 7. Follow the on screen instructions for the Phone
> 8. Force a Call in then reboot.
> 
> *Up to now it is an unhacked Tivo*
> 
> *Now for the Zipper.*
> 
> 1. Grab a Superpatch that will work with 6.4a from the other site.
> 2. Rip the drive out again.
> *3. Zipper it up*
> 4. Install the drive
> 5. Rebooted twice like normal
> 6. Run tweak. DO NOT REBOOT.
> 7. DO NOT REBOOT The next steps might be issues that should go on the Zippers and rbautch threads.
> I am making a note hear for those who have not upgraded and want to quickly get MRV function and locals back. Sometimes TiVo reboots during acquiring signal after running tweak. My solution is simple.


So I was thoroughly confused about this, because your using instantcake to install the image, but then your zippering, which (as I thought originally) was wiping the drive AND reinstalling the image. Which I thought is redundant. How would that have an effect on anything cause the zipper completely wipes the drive to reinstall the image you extract from the instantcake disc. Which coincidently is how I've been reimaging the drive every time it goes crazy, pull it out, throw it in the comp, run the zipper, have it install the image AND zipper that image, throw it back in the tivo, run tweak, install the other hacks, and finally wait for it to crash. 

But after re-reading things, and your suggestion just to instantcake it by itself, I think I figured out what your doing. Your using instantcake to install the image virgin, no hacks, etc. THEN you pull it out and run zipper, however when it asks you if you want to install the image it found on the disc, you say *NOOOOOOO* and just let it zipper the image already on the drive (that instantcake previously installed)??????

Is that correct? Say I'm right and I TOTALLY haven't lost my mind  If that's the way your doing it, then I'd say the zipper can't install the 6.4a image correctly somehow and that's why all my installs aren't working and yours did (atleast that's what I'm praying)!

THANKS in advance!


----------



## zorro255

bigjess said:


> Say I'm right and I TOTALLY haven't lost my mind If that's the way your doing it, then I'd say the zipper can't install the 6.4a image correctly somehow and that's why all my installs aren't working and yours did (atleast that's what I'm praying)!


Your right you havn't lost your mind. I use instantecake to install the image. I don't have any image on my zipper disc so zipper just skips that step. With so much trouble I would recommend doing a "Clear and Delete Everything" after you install the image.



Code:


5. &#8220;Cleared and Deleted every thing&#8221; 
6. Follow the on screen instructions for the Satellite.
7. Follow the on screen instructions for the Phone
8. Force a Call in then reboot.

Run step 8 a few times since you are having trouble. It should not have an effect but you never know. The first call in takes about 30 minutes to download the 2nd and 3rd calls should not take much time.



bigjess said:


> then I'd say the zipper can't install the 6.4a image correctly somehow


I wouldn't go that far just I had minnor problems in the past with 6.2a (less then you are having know) and this was a simple solution.


----------



## bigjess

zorro255 said:


> Your right you havn't lost your mind. I use instantecake to install the image. I don't have any image on my zipper disc so zipper just skips that step. With so much trouble I would recommend doing a "Clear and Delete Everything" after you install the image.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 5. Cleared and Deleted every thing
> 6. Follow the on screen instructions for the Satellite.
> 7. Follow the on screen instructions for the Phone
> 8. Force a Call in then reboot.
> 
> Run step 8 a few times since you are having trouble. It should not have an effect but you never know. The first call in takes about 30 minutes to download the 2nd and 3rd calls should not take much time.
> 
> I wouldn't go that far just I had minnor problems in the past with 6.2a (less then you are having know) and this was a simple solution.


Well I'm back.  I was ready to say that all the problems were because the zipper was installing the image. NOPE!

So, I pulled the drive and instantcake'd it, put it back in, cleared and deleted, ran guided setup, phoned in three times (first one took forever, last two were real quick), then pulled the drive and zippered it up (with a brand new zipper disk made without the image), rebooted, ran tweak, edited author file to add the 90 second delays (and i'm not starting mfs_ftp in the author file btw), rebooted, hackman, rebooted, bufferhack, rebooted, mfs_ftp, rebooted, var-symlinks, rebooted finally. At that point I had the hacks, TWP was working, and i could see live tv. That was all early saturday morning. I didn't put in any season passes or do any recording, just let it sit. able to watch tv fine.

Sunday evening, I put in all my season passes via the remote, not TWP. It built the season pass list and started recording like crazy.

Today, right on schedule basically, it starts freezing with the red light on and I can't telnet or use the remote. Pull the power cord, plug it back in, it'll either reboot a bunch of times and then finally freeze with a picture, or just boot up, show a picture and then eventually freeze.

I am totally at the end of my proverbial rope.

I think as a last ditch effort I'm going to instantcake it again, and just that, and then see what it does. But it's really useless to me without the hacks, so not sure what I'm going to do.

I am just at such a loss. I wish I could figure out what's going wrong. I wish I knew what errors it was spitting and where to look, but I can't make heads or tails of the TWP logs.


----------



## zorro255

This is going to sound crazy for what I think you should do. Check the tuners (particularly tuner 2) by turning to channel 201 on both tuners and see if its blocky.



HTML:


Turn to channel 201 if its blocky then you can stop if not change this tuner to other channel, 202 will do. 
Then hit Live TV change this tuner to 201 check if blocky.

This is only a test not a solution. If it is blocky on 201 you might have a bad tuner which _could _be causing you the problem. Repeat the guide setup for 1 line in instead of 2 see if it freezes.


----------



## gsjenkins

I hope y'all don't think I am hi-jacking the thread. This issues does deal with upgrading to 6.4a. Last Monday the lost locals problem finally made it to east Texas. I was crossing my fingers that we would get skipped... Ha. As I have been following the forums and knew what to expect, I was prepared. I had downloaded the slices for each of my three DTivos. I bought and used slicer to install the 6.4a upgrade to each and it worked fine. Locals came back immediately without a 721 call or anything. I ran the 6.4a superpatch and then re-ran tweak. Still no problems. Then I ran bufferhack11j. This patched tivoapp just fine, but it replaced a 22 meg tivoapp file with another 22 meg tivoapp file. I noticed /dev/hda4 went from about 25 megs free to 2.8 megs free. I don't understand. There isn't a backup version of tivoapp, so replacing size for size should have changed the free space on root by nothing. I rebooted and checked again and still only 2.8 megs free. All the DTivos aren't exactly the same. I had one that I just happened to notice didn't properly patch the tivoapp. I got no errors. What happened was that the drive completely filled up and the tivoapp file was only a few megs in size. I had to delete anything I thought I could do without to free up enough space to copy the bufferhack backup tivoapp to tvbin/ . Anyone have any idea where all the free space went when I was only copying like for like files?

Thanks for any info y'all can provide.


----------



## Captain 80s

Made a tar of the folder of what turned out to be a successful install of mfs_ftp. FTP'd to my computer. FTP'd it to /enhancements/varhacks and unpacked it on a new unit. No problems here, it created the mfs_ftp folder and looks exactly like the one it was created from on the working unit.

But when I go to apply the patches in the folder I get:
Hunk #1 FAILED at 14.
Hunk #2 FAILED at 295.
(list continues thru #18)
18 out of 18 Hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file mfs_ftp.tcl.rej

What's my problem? I'm pretty damn good at installing mfs_ftp by now, but this would be SOOOO much easier.

btw... it works pretty damn good. Wife said, "I thought we lost MRV capability?"  Transfer speed was great, even started to watch it while it was still transferring just to see what would happen. No problems this time, it just messes with the progress bar of the "recording".


----------



## CrashHD

gsjenkins said:


> Then I ran bufferhack11j. This patched tivoapp just fine, but it replaced a 22 meg tivoapp file with another 22 meg tivoapp file. I noticed /dev/hda4 went from about 25 megs free to 2.8 megs free. I don't understand. There isn't a backup version of tivoapp, so replacing size for size should have changed the free space on root by nothing. I rebooted and checked again and still only 2.8 megs free. All the DTivos aren't exactly the same. I had one that I just happened to notice didn't properly patch the tivoapp. I got no errors. What happened was that the drive completely filled up and the tivoapp file was only a few megs in size. I had to delete anything I thought I could do without to free up enough space to copy the bufferhack backup tivoapp to tvbin/ . Anyone have any idea where all the free space went when I was only copying like for like files?


superpatch and bufferhack don't copy "like for like" files.

They cannot do their work on the tivoapp file while the file is open (tivoapp running). The way they get around this is to move that open file from "tivoapp" to something else, like "tivoapp.original" or "tivoapp.tmp".

Once that file is out of the way, a copy is made, named "tivoapp". Now you have an open file (the running tivoapp) named "tivoapp.tmp", and a file that is just sitting there, named "tivoapp". Bufferhack and superpatch can work on that file, since it is not open and running.

When the tivo reboots, it loads "tivoapp" (the one that was just created and patched/bufferhacked), and the moved/renamed copy from the previous boot is just left laying around, taking up space.

In effect, everytime you run superpatch, or bufferhack, you make another copy of tivoapp that is just left cluttering your drive.

You can delete all but the one you are using. Look in /tvbin. Don't delete the wrong one, it will make your tivo sad.


----------



## CrashHD

Captain 80s said:


> What's my problem? I'm pretty damn good at installing mfs_ftp by now, but this would be SOOOO much easier.


mfs_ftp was a great program in it's time, but it suffers greatly from lack of maintenance. I have tried a number of times to get it to work, with results ranging from mixed to poor. I would give up and move on. Look on ddb for tyftpd. It works. out of the box. Recent reports indicate it is now working with movieloader as well.


----------



## Captain 80s

CrashHD said:


> mfs_ftp was a great program in it's time, but it suffers greatly from lack of maintenance. I have tried a number of times to get it to work, with results ranging from mixed to poor. I would give up and move on. Look on ddb for tyftpd. It works. out of the box. Recent reports indicate it is now working with movieloader as well.


Actually, I have been monitoring the progress of tyftpd and will probably do some experimenting with it.

But I am not having a problem with mfs_ftp. If I manually install it, it is working great for me on 3 boxes. My question was really just about making a tar of the working folder and pushing that to a new build to save time. But, I only have one box left to do anyway.


----------



## gsjenkins

CrashHD said:


> superpatch and bufferhack don't copy "like for like" files.
> 
> They cannot do their work on the tivoapp file while the file is open (tivoapp running). The way they get around this is to move that open file from "tivoapp" to something else, like "tivoapp.original" or "tivoapp.tmp".


I never thought of that, but I did find the backup copy and deleted it first thing. I actually had to do that before I had enough room to copy the bufferhack patched version to /tvbin. At one point, I had deleted every copy of tivoapp and its ilk I could find, even causing all the links to tivoapp to break. I use Midnight Commander (old Norton Commander type clone) to telnet from my Linux machine to the DTivo and it easily shows all the programs that link to tivoapp. I'm lucky I didn't reboot before I found that I had a drive capacity problem. I did a ffind for tivoapp and nothing else showed up. But I am still down to only 443 blocks free on the root drive. Scary.

So, best I can still see is that I started with about 22 megs free, ended up with a patched tivoapp and no space free. I can't see where anything else has changed. I haven't found any more tivoapp.* files or tivoapp*.* files and I haven't found any files the same _size_ as the tivoapp file.

I probably did run superpatch a couple of times, so maybe I can find where superpatch puts its working copy and what it names it. I'll study on the code and see what I can find.

Thank you SO much for all the information, but I still can't find where the space went. But I haven't given up looking.


----------



## CrashHD

If you attempt to delete a file that is in use, that file disappears from the directory listing, but does not release the space it was taking on the partition. If you check your filesystem, it will find and correct that. I am not certain what exactly is the command to do that on the tivo, but I believe it is something like fsck or e2fsck. 

How big are your root partitions? Older versions of mfstools had a bug that would shrink root partitions from 256MB down to 128MB.


----------



## gsjenkins

CrashHD said:


> If you attempt to delete a file that is in use, that file disappears from the directory listing, but does not release the space it was taking on the partition. If you check your filesystem, it will find and correct that. I am not certain what exactly is the command to do that on the tivo, but I believe it is something like fsck or e2fsck.


Ahhhh. That might do it. Both commands show up in the system. fsck is for a Linux file system. e2fsck is for an ext2 filesystem, which the tivo filesystem seems to be.



CrashHD said:


> How big are your root partitions? Older versions of mfstools had a bug that would shrink root partitions from 256MB down to 128MB.


<mouth seriously hanging open> My root partition reports to be 124 megs and /var (different partition... you know) reports 124 megs. How in the HECK do I get back to 256 megs? I don't recall installing mfstools. Would that have been part of the hacking process when I zippered the drives YEARS ago? (Maybe 2006.)

First to check the drive, then maybe you can tell me how to undo the mfstools bug?

Thanks for the great info.

edited a little later.... Ewww. Can't umount the root drive and can't run e2fsck on a mounted drive.... hmmm. Didn't really want to remove the drive but I guess I can, if I have to. The shutdown command doesn't seem to be included in the filesystem, so 'shutdown -Fr now' isn't an option. I even touched /forcefsck at the top level and rebooted, but it doesn't seem to have run fsck on boot. Got any suggestions, other than pulling the drive?


----------



## CrashHD

there may be a way to trigger e2fsck as part of the boot process, but I don't know what it is.

I know I had this problem years ago, and I'm trying to remember how I resolved it.

Root is mounted read-only, so there should be nothing to stop you from using dd to copy it over to the alternate root partition, and then e2fsck that partition. Then (this one's a biggie) mount that partition, and edit it's fstab to be correct for whichever partition it is. Then flip the bootpage, and be careful to not do this again.

When you zippered the drive, did you install a fresh image? If so, that could be when the root partitions got shrunk. The only way I know to fix it is to backup again, and restore, again, using the -F option of a beta MFSlive CD that is no longer posted for download. It's a lot of hassle. The simpler solution is to manage your root partition a little more tightly. Even with a 128MB root partition, it should be possible to install all the common hacks and still use less than 2/3rds of the filesystem.

if you have the means to do so conveniently, a simpler way would be to pull the drive, and e2fsck it from your zipper disk, or an mfslive cd. It is simpler, if it's convenient to get to your drive, and you have a compatible pc available.


----------



## gsjenkins

CrashHD said:


> there may be a way to trigger e2fsck as part of the boot process, but I don't know what it is.


There are a few ways for a standard Linux system, but none of them worked or they aren't commands available for the DTivo.



CrashHD said:


> if you have the means to do so conveniently, a simpler way would be to pull the drive, and e2fsck it from your zipper disk, or an mfslive cd. It is simpler, if it's convenient to get to your drive, and you have a compatible pc available.


Yeah, only about fifteen minutes to go the "pull the drive" route. I have everything I need to do that.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## zorro255

Captain 80s said:


> Actually, I have been monitoring the progress of tyftpd and will probably do some experimenting with it.
> 
> But I am not having a problem with mfs_ftp. If I manually install it, it is working great for me on 3 boxes. * My question was really just about making a tar of the working folder and pushing that to a new build to save time.* But, I only have one box left to do anyway.


In the directory where mfs_ftp directory is, run. 


Code:


tar cvzf mfs_ftp.tgz mfs_ftp

This creates a tgz that can be moved to another tivo for easy reinstall.

On the new tivo in the directory where you want mfs_ftp to be installed, run.


Code:


tar xvzf mfs_ftp.tgz


----------



## Captain 80s

zorro255 said:


> In the directory where mfs_ftp directory is, run.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tar cvzf mfs_ftp.tgz mfs_ftp
> 
> This creates a tgz that can be moved to another tivo for easy reinstall.
> 
> On the new tivo in the directory where you want mfs_ftp to be installed, run.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tar xvzf mfs_ftp.tgz


Yeah... did that. No problems like I said in my original post. It creates the mfs_ftp folder exactly like the one I created the tar from. But when I try to apply the patches I get the errors I listed.

Would still like to figure it out, but I am already done. 4 boxes running mfs_ftp perfectly. 3 on 6.4a with movieloader and 1 on 6.2a (so I can use tivoserver to load videos (mpg, avi, etc...) then import them on the 6.4a boxes.) Works great.

Seems though Showcases and Stars keep creeping back onto the 6.4a boxes. Any ideas?


----------



## CrashHD

If you tar a working, properly patched installation, you don't need to apply the patches again when untarring on the next machine. The files contained in the tar are already patched, so effectively what you are doing here is trying to apply the patch twice. That will cause errors.

I have wished for some time now, that someone would distribute a tar of a working, properly patched mfs_ftp installation for Series2 machines. It is such a nightmare to patch and install that program to get it to run right.


----------



## Captain 80s

CrashHD said:


> If you tar a working, properly patched installation, you don't need to apply the patches again when untarring on the next machine. The files contained in the tar are already patched, so effectively what you are doing here is trying to apply the patch twice. That will cause errors.
> 
> I have wished for some time now, that someone would distribute a tar of a working, properly patched mfs_ftp installation for Series2 machines. It is such a nightmare to patch and install that program to get it to run right.


OK. I see. When I did it before from a working tar, it didn't work. But it was probably another issue, because that was fairly early in my whole mfs_ftp installation career. That's why I thought I must need to still apply patches.


----------



## hawkeye1991

I have a zippered HDVR2 with 6.2 I was trying to get to 6.4a

I got the slices and bought the slicer. when I try to use the slicer, I get this error message


TIVO1-bash# ./slicer 6.4a-01-2-151
Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dynamic-link.h: 62: elf_get_dynamic_info: Assertion `! "bad dynamic tag"' failed!

Do you know what to make of it?

Thanks


----------



## hawkeye1991

Moved it over as binary. that solved the problem. Locals are back!



hawkeye1991 said:


> I have a zippered HDVR2 with 6.2 I was trying to get to 6.4a
> 
> I got the slices and bought the slicer. when I try to use the slicer, I get this error message
> 
> TIVO1-bash# ./slicer 6.4a-01-2-151
> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dynamic-link.h: 62: elf_get_dynamic_info: Assertion `! "bad dynamic tag"' failed!
> 
> Do you know what to make of it?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mtc765

Would you mind telling me were to locate the slices for 6.4A, i have two HDVR2, one had the slices, all i needed to do was run ./slice....., but the other does not have the update. I'm not very good at command prompt stuff, and i cannot locate where the update might be stored, i can ftp and telnet into both boxes just don't know how to get the slices.

OK did some more reading, ./slicer 6.4a-01-2-151 -d, should get me the slices?

how long does this take? i get a "Connection to host lost" after about 5 min

thanks for any help

mike


----------



## sbourgeo

mtc765 said:


> Would you mind telling me were to locate the slices for 6.4A, i have two HDVR2, one had the slices, all i needed to do was run ./slice....., but the other does not have the update. I'm not very good at command prompt stuff, and i cannot locate where the update might be stored, i can ftp and telnet into both boxes just don't know how to get the slices


HDVR2 slices are here. I've never used the slicer, but this script documents how they are downloaded from dvrupgrade.com and loaded into mfs.


----------



## mtc765

thanks
now its telling me in need to make room for the slice to happen. Any ideas on what to dump?

Question, if i have two HDVR2's can i somehow make an image of the one that is up to date and working and copy it to the other? might be safer than deleting stuff to make room for the slicer to work.

thanks again

mike


----------



## sbourgeo

mtc765 said:


> thanks
> now its telling me in need to make room for the slice to happen. Any ideas on what to dump?
> 
> Question, if i have two HDVR2's can i somehow make an image of the one that is up to date and working and copy it to the other? might be safer than deleting stuff to make room for the slicer to work.


It's hard to know what to delete without seeing what's on there. If nothing else, you can see if you have any large core files, tar files, log files, etc. on there that you don't need.

You can definitely make an image of one HDVR2 and copy it to the other. You'd need to do a "clear & delete everything" and re-authorize your access card on the recipient TiVo to make it work though.


----------



## kyderr

DVR Upgrade is back online, but can you get the slices from them? I cannot get them via phone. I try and try. Anyone know were I can get 6.4a for a Samsung?


----------

